# Looking for custom heat transfer paper companies



## dcmyheatpress (Oct 26, 2008)

I am in wholesale souvenir business for Washington, DC market, and looking for custom heat transfer paper supplier. 

I'll provide the artworks and buy a large volume. 

Suppliers should be able to supply a large volume. 

Please refer me if you have any info. 

Willing to work with suppliers in any state even in west coast.

Thanks
Derek
[email protected]


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

dcmyheatpress said:


> I am in wholesale souvenir business for Washington, DC market, and looking for custom heat transfer paper supplier.
> 
> I'll provide the artworks and buy a large volume.
> 
> ...


Explain exactly what your wanting. Are you looking for someone to supply garments with the transfers applied and you supply the artwork? Your post is a bit confusing.


----------



## dcmyheatpress (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry about not being clearly posted.
I buy plain t-shirts from Delta and do heat transfer print .
I buy custom made heat transfer paper in various designs in large volume.
I am not quite happy with current supplier in term of quality. That is the reason I am looking for replacement supplier.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

So, are you just looking for a paper supplier or someone to supply the paper with the printing on them for you to transfer?


----------



## dcmyheatpress (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, I am looking for companies like Art Brands, LLC in Ohio and F&M Expressions in NJ.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh, well why don't you just use one of them? I'm sure some company will give you what you are needing. I am simply investigating opportunities for my wide format Canon ipG8000 pigmented ink printer.


----------

